
Ask HN: Does agile need innovation or back to basics? - Biba
Based on the post from few days ago (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18426043) I would say that agile is pretty much making a lot of troubles to tech teams and business teams are still trying to understand it.<p>Do you think we need innovation regarding processes and organizations structure?
======
leksak
No innovation required. Moving away from the dogma that underlies Agile is. It
is necessary to think more "lean" and less "agile", adapt the process to fit
the team, not the other way around.

~~~
mindcrime
Adapting the process to the team is exactly the spirit of "agile". If you
switch to a different word like "lean" then shady consultants and vendor
snake-oil salesmen will just come along and corrupt it the same way they did
"agile".

In reality there isn't a lot of dogma underlying agile. For example, agile has
nothing to do with CSM's, story points, Jira, velocity, "sprints", etc.

